# Kai at 9 1/2 months



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I was gone for a few days to see our girls and SIL, and was surprised to see how Kai had lightened up in that short amount of time. Bathed, brushed and did some touch up grooming to keep up with his coat. I know I don't have correct lines, but have given in to, _this will have to do_ look. Its warm out today, snow melting like crazy, and it makes me wonder if I'll want to keep the Scandinavian up when the mud shows up.

Kai at 9 1/2 months by maryac58, on Flickr

I had posted earlier that my husband was doing dog duty while I was away, and was happy to see all was well when I got home. In fact, Kai seems very bonded to my husband! Hey! Your my dog Kai!!! Seriously though, its a good thing for my husband to know the dogs want him too!

Kai by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Kai is such a handsome guy. I showed Gigi his picture, and now she's in love with him.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

He is just so gorgeous to me!!! Such a handsome guy!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, is he ever a handsome guy! The girls are drooling....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is remarkably beautiful! What a stunning boy!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I just looooooove him. His coloring is gorgeous, and he looks like such a sweet soul!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Kai, you are so handsome!! And glad that Kai's dad has been attentive to the dogs' needs. Maybe I should learn to trust Nickel's dad more.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

His color is magnificent, and he is beautiful in scandi,
don't be tempted to trim him just because of mud


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I am so enyoying watching his face and body mature, and his color change has kicked it up a notch the last few weeks.

Kai guy by maryac58, on Flickr

Out side you can see how his legs have lightened up!

Kai by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...that head! I have said it before...I am not a fan of browns at all, but Kai could make me a convert!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> OMG...that head! I have said it before...I am not a fan of browns at all, but Kai could make me a convert!


LOL! Oh garsh....I love his head too, but then I don't know any other minis, so I have nothing to compare to. Looking at poodle heads is a favorite thing of mine. I used to waste so much time on the computer looking at and studying heads before I found flickr or this forum. Now I can blissfully look and enjoy with out all the hunting.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I want him!!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Kai, you are so handsome!! And glad that Kai's dad has been attentive to the dogs' needs. Maybe I should learn to trust Nickel's dad more.


 For me I had to just _let it go._ I knew he wouldn't take care of them like I do, but they would be fed and let out. As far as attention goes, they all have a way of slipping their heads under Mark's hand or arm to promote petting without Mark really even knowing what hit him!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> LOL! Oh garsh....I love his head too, but then I don't know any other minis, so I have nothing to compare to. Looking at poodle heads is a favorite thing of mine. I used to waste so much time on the computer looking at and studying heads before I found flickr or this forum. Now I can blissfully look and enjoy with out all the hunting.


I stare at my mini's head all the time, I just love it, especially after he is freshly shaved. 

If only my husband would let me grow his topknot and band it--I know it would look so dramatic.

Kai is such a gorgeous guy, I just LOVE him.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Wachu talkin' bout, Arreau! The browns are gorgeous (though I confess that I LOVE the reds). ;^D

I'm not even going to let my little Pie see Kai's picture. She's to young to become boy crazy.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Sigh... I am really in love!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> I stare at my mini's head all the time, I just love it, especially after he is freshly shaved.
> 
> If only my husband would let me grow his topknot and band it--I know it would look so dramatic.
> 
> Kai is such a gorgeous guy, I just LOVE him.


I am having fun with the longer topknot, but man, your Jager is absolutely one of the most handsome minis I've seen! I've actually studied his beautiful photos, loving his grooming!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Kai is eye candy, for sure! Makes me a little sad there won't be little Kais. His color change is really getting dramatic.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is sooooo beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you know looking at his pictures - by himself - he looks like a standard - he is so perfect in respect to being a smalle version of the standard poodle - I have never seen that before in a mini - is he a mini? on the larger scale?


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Pamela said:


> you know looking at his pictures - by himself - he looks like a standard - he is so perfect in respect to being a smalle version of the standard poodle - I have never seen that before in a mini - is he a mini? on the larger scale?


Right? I love that!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Pamela said:


> you know looking at his pictures - by himself - he looks like a standard - he is so perfect in respect to being a smalle version of the standard poodle - I have never seen that before in a mini - is he a mini? on the larger scale?


Yes, he is a mini! I haven't weighed him lately, nor measured him. Will try to do that today, but he is over the 15".

This photo I worked on, I love doing processing on photos, its a fun thing for me. He looks darker in this, but I loved the painterly affect. I like making cards so sometimes I have to push the photo into a more of an art mode.

Poodle heads, large or small, I do believe they are the best of all. by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> I am having fun with the longer topknot, but man, your Jager is absolutely one of the most handsome minis I've seen! I've actually studied his beautiful photos, loving his grooming!


Wow, thanks! I think he's handsome, too, but I am very partial of course, LOL! Also, thank you for the grooming comment, you made my day! I am getting better, but I still suck for the most part.  I wish I could put him into Kai's clip, but even if hubby would let me I am not talented enough.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Kai is absolutely stunning! I Love, Love , Love his beautiful face!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so glad "father" and "son" fared so well in your absence. And, if your "son" looks like his father, you are a doubly blessed woman. lol! Really now, I am relieved to hear Kai had a good time male-bonding with his pa, but you _know_ he needs his momma more than anything.

I LOVE the way his coat is clearing! He's just so beautifully put together, and so well-kept, too, you really do him justice. Mud is the enemy, I know, but I would so miss his fluffiness if you cut him down! I wouldn't love him any less, and I can only imagine the work it takes to keep him and your other two so well groomed, but for selfish reasons I vote to leave him as he is.

I'm happy you came home to things in good order! My major fear in life is leaving my husband in charge of Chagall for more than a few hours. Overnight is unthinkable. A week, not possible. But some of my gal pals want to do a really fun girls' vacation and I am so torn! Why do the Greek Isles have to be so far from New Jersey?! I want to speak to the map maker, but, I digress....


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall mom said:


> I am so glad "father" and "son" fared so well in your absence. And, if your "son" looks like his father, you are a doubly blessed woman. lol! Really now, I am relieved to hear Kai had a good time male-bonding with his pa, but you _know_ he needs his momma more than anything.
> 
> I LOVE the way his coat is clearing! He's just so beautifully put together, and so well-kept, too, you really do him justice. Mud is the enemy, I know, but I would so miss his fluffiness if you cut him down! I wouldn't love him any less, and I can only imagine the work it takes to keep him and your other two so well groomed, but for selfish reasons I vote to leave him as he is.
> 
> I'm happy you came home to things in good order! My major fear in life is leaving my husband in charge of Chagall for more than a few hours. Overnight is unthinkable. A week, not possible. But some of my gal pals want to do a really fun girls' vacation and I am so torn! Why do the Greek Isles have to be so far from New Jersey?! I want to speak to the map maker, but, I digress....


Know what? Its stinkin hard leaving my dogs, and I've made it very difficult for my husband and family at times because of my not wanting to leave them, or figuring a way to bring them with! I'm late (very late) on remedying this, but am trying to push through to a more normal expectation.
I've never boarded, and hope to never have to. House sitters have been my norm, but that too makes me anxious. I really really wish I had good poodle friends, who I could trade dog sitting favors with. No luck though : (
I hope you make arrangement to go with your girl friends, sounds like a an amazing trip! If you can get Chagall to my house, I'd take him for you!!!!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

I just love that 2nd photo and the expression on his face. What a handsome fellow Kai is!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Kai is, as always, absolutely stunning! Is his temperment as amazing as his appearance? 
I always enjoy your photography!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

apoodleaday said:


> Kai is, as always, absolutely stunning! Is his temperment as amazing as his appearance?
> I always enjoy your photography!


Temperament? Hmmm, lets see. He fell into being part of our pack immediately, and has considered himself the boss even as a little puppy! We've worked on that quite a bit, but I think he naturally is a alpha both in personality, and in the fit of our pack. When my red standard died a year ago, my other 2 standards Luke and Ellie were lost as he was the alpha, a very gentle alpha. So in a way, both of the big dogs are more themselves having another dog in the mix who wants to be the leader.
Kai is laying by my husband on the sofa, growling a bit because I have the dog show on, and he is noticing the dogs as they are parading around! The other two pay no attention to the tv, but Kai will catch things here and there, he also sees himself in the mirror and thinks its a strange dog!
Kai is smart, but a bit wary of strangers at first. Can't say I did a stellar job of socializing him, life kind of got stressful after I got him as my mother, who has Alzheimer's, went downhill and my sisters and I had to rally around her and my dad for many months. But when he knows you, he loves you! When he has been round kids, I've been so proud of him being a good boy.
I think because of his poofy coat, people want to hold him and carry him around. He does well with that, and I think its good for him as long as he looks comfortable with it.
Over all, he has been a heart healer for me, and I am so thankful for that.

Thank you for the nice words about my photography, its something I really enjoy.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so glad that Kai has settled so well with you. It sounds like there was a place that needed filling and that Kai needed that place.
Its always nice to hear that a heart is healing.
I wish you many happy healthy years with your beautiful poodles!


----------

